# Chapman ML7-T Mods and Progress (pssshh 56k)



## Les (Jul 18, 2014)

I am making this thread to show the mod progress on my Champan ML7. I will update as I progress with the goodies with hopefully lots of detailed photos.

Duncan Custom (SH-5) Came today! Here's how it went:


Yay!







Yup, Thats where it goes...






My workstation... don't worry i didn't melt my carpet with the iron...






Chapman wiring is well done






Yup, Its an SH-5, which it doesnt say on the box, just says "duncan custom" Wanted to be sure because there are a couple "custom" duncans.





Old pickup DC'd





Uh oh, no fitzies






No prob, we can fix.





Much better.






Not using the rings, so holes were drilled to use stock pickup mounting system and spring/pad.










Mounted in just fine






At this point i had soldered up the pickup. Plugged in to test, and it sounded horrible. It worked, but the tone was all wrong. Put my thinking cap on, and decided to check the diagram. I had it wired wrong. There were no color differences so i mistakenly assumed they would be the same as the stock pickup. Yah, they arent. So fixed that, tested again, played with the pickup height a bit, and all is well!








This thing sounds absolutely killer, I would honestly put it on par with the Nazgul, and for much less money. The stock pickup wasn't bad, but not awesome either. I will be putting a Jazz in the neck after i get the new controls done. After those things I'll work on getting the black hardware.


----------



## DredFul (Jul 18, 2014)

DONE

*explosion*


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad to hear you like it! Its a really killer pickup. I'm curious how it sounds in an ash/maple guitar now, mine is in an all mahogany guitar with a maple top.


----------



## Les (Jul 19, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> Glad to hear you like it! Its a really killer pickup. I'm curious how it sounds in an ash/maple guitar now, mine is in an all mahogany guitar with a maple top.



It's bright, but not too much so. I backed off my treble and mids maybe 1-2 notches to adjust the sound, thats all... I did order a set of warmer strings just in case, so i will see what thats like when they get here.


----------



## Tjp (Jul 19, 2014)

How does low end sound with that custom? I should get my ML-7 next monday. I already bought used Bare Knuckle Aftermath pickup and I hope it's good. I have never played guitar with aftermaths, but got very good deal so I had to buy it


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice! Also where do you get your foam for the bottom of direct mount pups?


----------



## Les (Jul 19, 2014)

Tjp said:


> How does low end sound with that custom? I should get my ML-7 next monday. I already bought used Bare Knuckle Aftermath pickup and I hope it's good. I have never played guitar with aftermaths, but got very good deal so I had to buy it



That was going to be my choice as well, but i couldnt really afford a $170 pickup right now, and this one is damn good, especially for the money. Low end is tight as f*ck, as good as my Nazgul on my 8 string, like i stated before...



Jzbass25 said:


> Nice! Also where do you get your foam for the bottom of direct mount pups?



I just took it off of the stock pickup, it had enough stickum on it left to adhere to the new Seymour Duncan, and once its sandwiched between pickup and body, its not going anywhere! Played with the height for a bit and it seems to have enough push to keep the pickup pressed against the seats of the screws so I'm happy with it!


----------



## Les (Jul 24, 2014)

UPDATE!

Ordered a Black Control plate, some CTS pots, Orange Drop Cap (.047mF), and CRL switch. Some knobs that aren't typical for a telecaster, but I think they will look cool. The plate is supposed to be on the thicker side (it was 15 bucks), whereas the original Fender plate was quite thin. The stock Chapman plate is very nice and thick, as you can see in the photos. I didnt purchase wire because I can get as much pull back stock as I need from a buddy. 

I decided to do it myself instead of buying the built one i listed in the first post. First reason was cost, second reason is I decided there was no need for coil split/tap/phase because i don't really use those features, and third because I love doing stuff like this myself. It is fun and rewarding. Cost (minus the 15 for the plate) was around $35. 

So, the entire stock Chapman Tele control plate will be set aside Hopefully the new one will fit fine, so i can retain resale value should i ever decide to sell it. If the new control plate doesn't fit, i will have to refinish the stock one to black, which is fine, but I would rather keep all the factory stuff untouched. I wont have the push pull pot anymore either, but i don't really use it so i didn't purchase a push pull pot from stew mac. 

Obviously I will document the install and update hopefully by the end of next week. Stay tuned for the continuing (albeit minor) transformation!


EDIT: ALSO!!! We have had two band practices since the new SH-5 Duncan Custom and DAMN is it a great PUP! Loving the sound so far.


----------



## DraggAmps (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice, man. You should throw the Hipshot O-ring knobs on there. Either in black, or more likely the "tumbled" silver/natural. I love those knobs and thing they would look killer.


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow......I'd failed to realize how beautifully snug the pup routing is on that Chapman. +20 sexy pts, as if it needed them.


----------



## Forrest_H (Aug 1, 2014)

Any updates or clips? Your threads have me wanting an SH-5 for my Agile


----------



## Les (Aug 26, 2014)

Forrest_H said:


> Any updates or clips? Your threads have me wanting an SH-5 for my Agile



Get it, you wont regret it...

I'll post some pics soon of the new black plate and controls. They are in, but my photos of the progress were destroyed when my phone decided to take a shite. Been pretty slammed with work and life as well.


----------



## rahnvu (Nov 4, 2014)

Moar pics!


----------



## Les (Nov 10, 2014)

Sorry for the lack of updates guys, heaping helpings of life at the moment. New job, moving, selling house, yadda yadda.

I will be ordering the black hardware and a Jazz for the neck in the next couple weeks. Updates soon.

Also considering options for what to do to the body, might go at it with an ice pick and a chain, then glaze the recesses in a dark brown or black. Maybe I'll leave it. I dunno yet.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 10, 2014)

That foam/spring arrangement is pretty neat. A nice surprise on such an affordable axe.


----------



## Les (Nov 22, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> That foam/spring arrangement is pretty neat. A nice surprise on such an affordable axe.



From what I've seen its pretty standard on guitars without trim rings on the pickups.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

^On all my Prestiges (and whichever other axes I've ripped open) it's just been two strips of foam.


----------



## Prophetable (Nov 24, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^On all my Prestiges (and whichever other axes I've ripped open) it's just been two strips of foam.



That's weird. My bottom-of-the-line RG8 had spring and foam. Ibanez, man.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 25, 2014)

Prophetable said:


> That's weird. My bottom-of-the-line RG8 had spring and foam. Ibanez, man.



I heard from a buddy of mine that his RGIR28FE also had the spring/foam solution, but that the EMGs were so tight in the cavity that they had to grab them with water pump pliers to pull them out.


----------

